# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Nieuw lid

## noecks

In het kort: studenten Economie Groningen, 21 jaar, geïnteresseerd in kunst, muziek, boeken, het nieuws, politiek, sociologie, feesten, eten & drinken.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo noecks, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Zo te zien heb je een brede interesse.

Een vriendelijke gezondheidsgroet van Leontien

----------

